# The Strange Magic of: The Pretenders



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Our last SM clip dealt with a pioneer, a prototype female rocker who provided the template, the trigger, for a host of women who followed her lead. Probably the most immediate, if grudging, of Suzi Quatro's acolytes was Chrissie Hynde. Hynde was also the more perfect realization of the Quatroesque tough-girl-in-leather stance, and also the better and more inventive artist. Putting together The Pretenders after several abortive and frustrating attempts to follow the lead that Quatro had set, Hynde's natural and great gifts of persona and voice--the Rolling Stone book devoted to women in Rock refers to Hynde as The Voice--led to a long series of wonderful, idiosyncratic songs hovering on the border of Rock and Pop. Here is one of the best: _Show Me_.....


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Another gem from Chrissie and The Pretenders: _Back on the Chain Gang_. Hynde, also nicknamed The Queen of Kohl because of her lavish use of eyeliner, has a particularly appealing appearance here--an almost feral quality--as the eyeliner runs in two parallel lines down her cheeks, giving her a somewhat savage look, like a shaman summoning up a spirit. I've also always been struck by her resemblance to Tom Petty. Put me down as a big fan of both.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

I can't stand her voice unfortunately. I dont mind the music but I find her voice and singing style grating.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

LarryShone said:


> I can't stand her voice unfortunately. I dont mind the music but I find her voice and singing style grating.


It is a unique voice, instantly recognizable. I'm so used to it that it is difficult to imagine her songs sung by another. She has also done great covers, now and then, of Hendrix: _Axis, Bold as Love_, and Dylan: _I Shall be Released_. What are your opinions of the voices of Hendrix, Dylan, Billy Corgan, J. Mascis _et al?_. My experience is that if the song is good, one at first "tolerates" the perceived lack of vocal euphony, then begins to regard it as an essential part of the experience.


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> It is a unique voice, instantly recognizable. I'm so used to it that it is difficult to imagine her songs sung by another. She has also done great covers, now and then, of Hendrix: _Axis, Bold as Love_, and Dylan: _I Shall be Released_. What are your opinions of the voices of Hendrix, Dylan, Billy Corgan, J. Mascis _et al?_. My experience is that if the song is good, one at first "tolerates" the perceived lack of vocal euphony, then begins to regard it as an essential part of the experience.


Well you dont buy a Hendrix record for his voice do you...
But Dylan is another I'm not keen on. Whiny,especially his early stuff.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

LarryShone said:


> Well you dont buy a Hendrix record for his voice do you...
> But Dylan is another I'm not keen on. Whiny,especially his early stuff.


Alas, Larry, I think we inhabit different musical worlds......


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Alas, Larry, I think we inhabit different musical worlds......


Well we can't all like the same things


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

We have eight of their hits on the car MP3 stick, nice nostalgia for the 80s. Favourite song is _Don't get me wrong_, I never checked out their albums.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

LarryShone said:


> Well you dont buy a Hendrix record for his voice do you...
> But Dylan is another I'm not keen on. Whiny,especially his early stuff.


Well, actually, I do. Hendrix's and Dylan's and Chrissie Hynde's voices are an integral part of their music and of our experience of that music. I like their voices; you don't, and I'm cool with that. My own approach to posting about music is to highlight what I like; others groove on telling people what they don't like--what bums them out. Not my style.


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

Not a huge fan, but saw them at Bath Pavilion and they were decent.

Made a few nice records, Talk of the Town probably my favourite.
But boy was Brass in Pocket a dirge, considering how well it did.
Wasn't it number 1 for several weeks ?
edit: trivia buffs may like to know it was the first new no1 of the 1980's, spending two weeks there .


----------



## LarryShone (Aug 29, 2014)

Hampshire Hog said:


> Not a huge fan, but saw them at Bath Pavilion and they were decent.
> 
> Made a few nice records, Talk of the Town probably my favourite.
> But boy was Brass in Pocket a dirge, considering how well it did.
> ...


A dirge indeed . Typical of her music really.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I like Brass in Pocket. Not sure how it qualifies as a dirge.


----------



## Hampshire Hog (Jul 10, 2016)

GreenMamba said:


> I like Brass in Pocket. Not sure how it qualifies as a dirge.


Well lots of people like it, so I guess I am in a minority on that one.
Just thought it wasn't one of their best, and a bit, well, ploddy.
But as I say,decent band who certainly had some good moments. I go to sleep was excellent.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Hampshire Hog said:


> Well lots of people like it, so I guess I am in a minority on that one.
> Just thought it wasn't one of their best, and a bit, well, *ploddy*.
> But as I say,decent band who certainly had some good moments. I go to sleep was excellent.


OK, know I think I know what you mean (though I like the song). I'd thought you meant sad, mournful, etc.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

After somewhat of a pause, Chrissie and a somewhat reconstituted Pretenders returned to a bit "harder" form with the album Last of the Independents in 1994 and then the fine Viva el Amor in 1999--two excellent efforts. The 1999 album yielded something of a hit in _Human_, which I took to immediately......


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Chrissie Hynde from Akron, Ohio, like the "Numbers Band"


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Never a fan but I respected Hynde and Martin Chambers for resuscitating the band after the sacking of Pete Farndon and the death of James Honeyman-Scott within two days of each other, a situation which would have destroyed a lot of groups.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I love Chrissie Hynde's voice. Kid is one of my fav popular songs. Love the sound of that guitar solo. Whole debut album is fantastic.


----------

